#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-09-19
 * itmannen is away: Ut på samället för att vara otrevlig med folket
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade uppdrag skola utföras i bostaden
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-09-20
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade uppdrag skola utföras 
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-09-18
<realubot> gecko: Du blev just kickad och bannad av Barre i #ubuntu-se.
<gecko> Jag vet. Fjantar
<gecko> Men det blir så när sanningen svider i skinnet
<HakanS> Irc-reglerna gäller även här.
<gecko> Och?
<HakanS> Jag menar att det är samma regler för denna kanal som för #ubuntu-se.
<gecko> Räknar ned min närvaro
<gecko> Vänstervridna småbögar kastar snart ut mig
<realubot> Vad betyer -v <nick>?
<HakanS> Jag försökte ställa in att man inte skulle kunna skriva i kanalen innan mötet började. Men det blev fel.
<realubot> Jaha.
<HakanS> Några minuter kvar. Men jag vill uppmana alla nya om att läsa mötes-riktlinjerna på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer   Speciellt under rubriken Behandling av "punkter på mötet"
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 18 18:00:08 2012 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till detta loco-möte
<HakanS> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<HakanS> HakanS
<Altrium-223> AndréK
<gusnan> gusnan
<Spookan> Spookan
<christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt (passiv i bakgrunden)
<HakanS> Roligt att se nya personer här
<Colabean> Jag är bara här som gäst för att se hur sådana här möten går till(hittade precis till er sida,började att använda ubuntu för 3 veckor sedan)
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<HakanS> Förslag?
<christoffer> HakanS,
<gusnan> HakanS,
<Spookan> HakanS
 * HakanS måste lämna mötet i 5 minuter. Ber om ursäkt.
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<Spookan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Spookan
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<Colabean> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Colabean
<Altrium-223> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Altrium-223
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
<HakanS> Förslag?
<HakanS> gusnan
<gusnan> hm, jag vet ju inte hur sånt går till...
<Altrium-223> Jag har varit mötes sekreterare i ungdomsrådet. Men vet ej hur det går till här... Första gången jag är här dessutom, så vill gärna bara titta på.
<HakanS> Det innebär att sammanfatta vad som diskuteras på mötet. Det finns en logg at utgå från.
<gusnan> ok, jag kan ta på mig det.
<gusnan> om ingen annan absolut vill förståss.
<HakanS> Altrium-223: Vad säger du?
<Altrium-223> helt okej.
<HakanS> Vill du ta det?
<Altrium-223> Altså helt okej att ni väljer gusnan...
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja gusnan till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja gusnan till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<gusnan> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from gusnan
<Altrium-223> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Altrium-223
<madbear> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from madbear
<Spookan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Spookan
<Colabean> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Colabean
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja gusnan till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<HakanS> Protokollet finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te20/protokoll
<HakanS> Det är väl bara jag och christoffer här som var med på det mötet.
<christoffer> inga invändningar
<HakanS> Inte jag heller.
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<Spookan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Spookan
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<Colabean> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Colabean
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 4. Idéer om hur vi får fler att engagera sig i LoCot.
<HakanS> En inte helt enkel punkt, men jag lämnar ordet fritt.
<HakanS> Ni som är relativt nya här. Vad skulle ni vilja hjälpa till med?
<madbear> irc kanalen borde styras upp
<madbear> inte för att jag e ny...
<Spookan> Jag kan ju ingen programmering alls, men sugen på att bistå med något, som text hjälp ge info osv osv.
<gusnan> Inte jag heller ny, men jag håller 100% med madbear
<madbear> tex så känns det som att många har gjort sitt gällande IRC
<Colabean> Jag håller på att lära mig lite programmering och webbutveckling, men det kommer ta ett tag innan jag uppnår en sådan nivå så att jag kan göra någon nytta
<christoffer> Under det senaste året har det blivit mer och mer tydligt för mig att vi behöver träffas utanför datorns värld för att skapa bättre kontakt mellan oss alla. Det är mycket gnabb och gnäll som är onödigt som jag tror skulle minska om vi började träffas. Problemet är dock vårat avlånga land.
<christoffer> Eftersom vi är ganska få aktiva inom Ubuntu Sverige just nu tänkte jag dra ihop en träff för alla nordiska deltagare i höst under Ubuntu Developer Summit i Köpenhamn. Det är första steget som jag ser för mig. Just nu inväntar jag att schemat för veckan ska sättas så kan jag försöka dra i trådarna.
<morpa> För några år sedan var det mer releaseträffar över landet. Vore kul om vi kunde bidra till att det kom igång igen.
<christoffer> Så om det är någon som är nere i Köpenhamn i slutet av oktober så är det bara att hojta till.
<christoffer> mmm
<Altrium-223> Vad är en releaseträff?
<HakanS> Man behöver inte kunna programmera för att hjälpa till. Det behövs ju t.ex forumadministratörer, översättare, marknadsförare etc.
<HakanS> Jag tror också att vi behöver träffas mer "på riktigt".
<christoffer> Andra punkten är hemsidan. Den behöver läggas upp helt och hållet i Bazaar/launchpad med instruktioner om hur man hjälper till och kan sätta upp sin egna utvecklingsmiljö så att det blir enklare för nya att bidra till hemsidan. Min känsla av den är att den är ganska "instängd" just nu. Detta ser jag som ett arbetsmål för hela kommande året då det är tidskrävande.
<Colabean> Översättning kan jag hjälpa till med. Jag kommer troligtvis att närvara vid Ubuntu Developer Summit i Köpenhamn.
<christoffer> Colabean, härligt att höra
<Spookan> Jag kan även tänka mig att hjälpa till i #Ubuntu-se kanalen om det skulle behövas, då jag sitter mycket vid datorn efter 18:00 på vardgarna och en hel del på helgerna.
<christoffer> Det var mina två saker jag ville ta upp under denna punkt, inget mer att tillägga
<Colabean> Är det någon som har förslag om marknadsföring som är lätt att hjälpa till med?
<HakanS> Man kan vara ensam eller några stycken som visar upp Ubuntu på t.ex ett bibliotek.
<gusnan> Jag kommer direkt att tänka på cd-skivorna som gick att få tag på ett par år sedan - Men den tiden är väl mer eller mindre förbi?
<HakanS> Det gäller ju bara att veta vilka som bor i närheten, som kanske kan hjälpa till.
<HakanS> Det är bara "erkända" LoCon som får CD-skivor.
<Spookan> Jag kan göra reklam och länka på min pågående hemsida jag håller på med. (vet dock inte om det ger något)
<HakanS> Var bor ni alla?
<HakanS> Trollhättan
<Spookan> Tranås
<gusnan> Halmstad
<Colabean> Lite utanför Malmö för tillfället
<Altrium-223> Haparanda...
<morpa> Ang. Biblioteksgrejjen. Den tror jag på. Vi gjorde det med Ulug på softwarefreedomday nu senast. Det fungerade riktigt bra, med bra intresse.Delade ut både skivor samt linuxtidningar i vårat lilla infobås.
<morpa> Uppsala
<christoffer> Västerås
<HakanS> Stor geografisk spridning.
<HakanS> Som svar på frågan "Hur får vi fler att engagera sig?" så tror jag svaret är: Att visa upp vad vi alla gör.
<Altrium-223> HakanS: Instämmer.
<Altrium-223> Men hur?
<HakanS> Samt att ta hand om de som vill hjälpa till
<Colabean> Jag funderade på om man kanske ska göra snygga "komma-igång"-häften att dela ut. Många som jag pratat med tycker just att det är svårt att komma igång med något helt nytt och därför struntar dom i att testa Ubuntu.
<HakanS> Jag (och Christoffer) har en idé om att presentera det som pågår på vår hemsida.
<HakanS> Att ha en presentation av alla de som hjälper till.
<HakanS> Colabean: Jag drog igång ett sådant projekt för ett tag sedan, men inget har egentligen hänt. Dags att ta tag i det kanske.
<Altrium-223> Jag kan skriva och designa kom ingång häften... Vad har ni för design riktlinjer?
<HakanS> Projektet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Flygblad
<morpa> jag ska försöka dra ihop en releaseträff här i Uppsala i samband med 12.10
<HakanS> Altrium-223: Ubuntu centralt har design-riktlinjer. Jag kan länka till dem på projekt-sidan.
<Altrium-223> Om jag gör ett häfte, vars kan jag ladda upp det för granskning sen?
 * realubot ansluter till mötet men struntar i att rösta.
<HakanS> morpa: Bra. Hör av dig så kan vi skriva om det på hemsidan.
<morpa> yep!
<HakanS> Altrium-223: Vi kan kolla på det. Kan ju ta ett separat projekt-möte.
<HakanS> Det var många idéer och förslag.
<HakanS> Nu gäller det att förverkliga detta.
<Colabean> Går det att få tag på Ubuntu-pins?
<realubot> Colabean: Du får köpa från Canonical.
<Colabean> Det kan ju vara schysst att dela ut.
<realubot> Colabean: https://shop.canonical.com/
<Colabean> Tack så mycket för länken.
<HakanS> Jag föreslår att alla, som inte redan gjort det skapar ett launchpad-konto och ansöker om medlemsskap, dels i locots launchpad-grupp https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se, och dels i de grupper som står på projektsidan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Projekt.
<realubot> Colabean: Det finns nog inte pins men det finns andra grejer: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=16
<Colabean> Deras shop kommer att ruinera mig... det var mycket som tilltalade.
<realubot> Colabean: Jag har haft på mig dessa varje dag i sommar: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<Colabean> Okej, just dom tilltalade kanske inte mig så mycket, men det är ju bra att du gillade dom.
 * HakanS måste snabba på med mötet lite. Ursäkta.
<realubot> Kört hårt HakanS.
<realubot> Colabean: Det var ett skämt. ;)
<HakanS> Ska på anställningsintervju i morgon bitti, så jag måste snart börja stryka lite kläder.
<Colabean> Hoppas att intervjun går bra :)
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 5. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<HakanS> Christoffer: Har du något att rapportera?
<christoffer> Inom videoguider projektet så ska vi börja med återkommande videomöten.
<christoffer> under 2 till 4 timmars pass
<christoffer> kanske varje eller varannan vecka
<christoffer> där vi samtidigt jobbar med projektet
<christoffer> främst för att vi inom projektet (endast 2 just nu) inte ska känna oss så ensamma när man sitter och pillar med sin sak samt så kan det vara bra för att bygga upp en rutin inom projektet
<christoffer> vi testar så får vi se hur det känns allt eftersom
<christoffer> slut
<HakanS> Bra.
<HakanS> Jag håller på att titta på en omdesign av hemsidan. Det går så sakteliga framåt. Jag tar gärna emot hjälp.
<HakanS> Klar.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 7. Planering av jobb att utföra till nästa möte.
<christoffer> Videoguider projektet kickar igång efter sommaruppehållet och ska försöka komma in i fas.
<christoffer> något mer generellt för hela LoCot kommer jag inte på just nu
<HakanS> Mitt förslag är att sammanställa vilka projekt som vi verkligen jobbar med inom locot. Samt att presentera dessa på ett bra sätt på hemsidan.
<HakanS> OK?
<christoffer> mm
<christoffer> det är bra
<realubot> Yes sir.
<morpa> +1
<Spookan> +1
<gusnan> +1
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 8. Tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<Colabean> Det är ju bra om vi har det i alla fall en vecka innan eventet i Köpenhamn
<christoffer> Tisdag 16 oktober?
<HakanS> 16/10 är ok för mig.
<gusnan> +1
<Spookan> +1
<Colabean> +1
<HakanS> Då tar vi nästa loco-möte tisdag 16 oktober kl. 20.00
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 18 19:12:01 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-09-18-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-09-18-18.00.html
<HakanS> Jag tackar alla för deltagandet.
<christoffer> Tack själv HakanS
<gusnan> Tack själv!
<Spookan> Tack själv.
<Colabean> Tack! Det var intressant att medverka här.
<HakanS> gusnan: Du såg länkarna till mötesloggen?
<gusnan> HakanS, Jajamen
<Altrium-223> tackar...
<HakanS> gusnan: Hör av dig om du behöver hjälp med att få in protokollet i wikin https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te.
<HakanS> Nu blir det skjort- och byx-strykning. :)
<gusnan> HakanS, Lycka till imorrn - Det skall nog gå med protokollet - annars hör jag av mig som sagt.
<HakanS> Tack.
* HakanS changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-mote to: Läs mötesreglerna innan mötet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer | loco-möte Tisdag 16/10 kl. 20.00 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<gusnan> HakanS, Är du kvar? Jag har lagt upp https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te21/protokoll
<gusnan> (Jag har inte länkat den från "Möte"-sidan än...
<gusnan> )
<HakanS> gusnan: Ser bra ut.
